# CPL Staffordshire Coal



## ianplant (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello everyone, I was going through the threads and notice a few of you stocking up on charcoal as typical UK summer is over and everyone is clearing out. Now i have the disposition of not been a driver so have to rely on local shops and the internet. So I was looking around I came across this site https://www.staffordshirecoal.co.uk/cpl-depot-categories/11kg-restaurant-grade and was wondering if anyone has had dealings with them or used there charcoal. I have used supagrill before picked up at local B&M but they have sold out :-( without any problems other than it can be small pieces. They do 3 sizes and it works out about £1 a kg. I dont want to order as yet as i will have to get £50's worth to get free p&p as p&p on one bag is £10

Ian

http://www.staffordshirecoal.co.uk/cpl-depot-categories/11kg-restaurant-grade


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 21, 2015)

Link has 1 dot to many lol

https://www.staffordshirecoal.co.uk/cpl-depot-categories/11kg-restaurant-grade

Not used it myself..


----------



## resurrected (Aug 21, 2015)

They have a depot 45 mins away from me. Not used them though.


----------



## molove (Aug 21, 2015)

That's about the same price as Makro (and probably Booker) do it for. £9.99+VAT

Tbh I found it very easy to get a Booker card, I just filled out a form, I didn't have to show any proof of being self employed as far as I recall. I did have to show a tax statement to get the Makro card, just to confirmi that I was self employed.

Piers


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 22, 2015)

Strangely enough, got a Booker card, (temp one for now) and visited Bookers in Team Valley Gateshead for my ribs.  On checkout the lady said you need to register your card because I was from a different store, Sunderland, OK. Anyway on chatting the lady said I could have just used my Makro card instead and registered that so I had a choice of which card to use????? So what's the point in getting a Bookers card????


----------

